# 76ers @ Houston



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Time 8:30 p.m
Today
Francis will score around 30, then so will Ming.
Yesterday's lose dropped us to 4th in the Midwest. We need to win this one, but I am not going to try to predict the score of this one. 
Go Rockets


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

I couldn't have predicted last nights score if I had a crystal ball...
Rockets 97, 76ers 72
Francis had 20 points
Yao had 18 points and 12 rebounds
Cat in his return scored 16
EG shot for 60% which isn't bad
and finally the answer had 11 points and shot 26.3% (5-19)


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Yeah!!! We had FIVE players in double digits last night. 

I went to the game last night and picked up my Talking Rudy T Bobblehead!! Bad @ss... although why is it that these things hardly ever look like the person they are representing? Too funny.

Ming got into some early foul trouble and sat out a good part of the first half. The game was actually competitive in the beginning... We just blew them out in the second half!

Ming had some sweet passes and beautiful shots. The team wanted this win and it showed.

Great game!

GO ROCKETS!!!!


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!
> Yeah!!! We had FIVE players in double digits last night.
> 
> I went to the game last night and picked up my Talking Rudy T Bobblehead!! Bad @ss... although why is it that these things hardly ever look like the person they are representing? Too funny.
> ...


What does the bobble head say?


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

The bobblehead has various statements that were made during the championship years....


----------



## TheReasonSF3 (Dec 5, 2002)

What an awesome game. I live in the Philly area now (I was born in Houston), so I got to torture my friends from school today, since they are Sixer fans.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!
> The bobblehead has various statements that were made during the championship years....


No "kapaya"?


----------

